# How exciting to drive on these roads



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

raods in china



























































































*the star is here*












can you see there is a police car


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Drift Drift Drift!


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i went on those kinds of roads for 15 hours straight through the Mountains in India. You can't go more then 35km/hr or else you can't make the steep turns.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

And you definitely want to make those turns or you're toast!


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

LordMandeep said:


> i went on those kinds of roads for 15 hours straight through the Mountains in India. You can't go more then 35km/hr or else you can't make the steep turns.


Same here, those kind of roads are more horrifying than exciting.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

These are better for excitement 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80bijOnx6mM&NR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9DLlMMXhKg


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

i loved the mountains though. Best part of India by far!


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

I would like to drive at such a road at least once just for the heck of it. Thanks for the fotos.


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

LordMandeep said:


> i loved the mountains though. Best part of India by far!


i???????????????


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ob02JohQqs

This is exciting too... but not so dangerous :crazy:


----------

